# Fridge not working on 12v



## squaddie (Apr 3, 2010)

Posted my first query a couple of days ago and now I've got another one already.
Just got back from N Wales. On the way there everything ok, but on the way back, switched the Electrolux RM4401 fridge on to 12v and the red light didn't come on, the interior light came on, and it's ok on 240v and 
gas. All fuses ok.
Don't think it is the bulb in the switch because I'm sure that the fridge wasn't cold when we got home hours later. TIA


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Stupid question first I assume you have the engine running when you are trying the 12volt setting? if so then its the 12volt supply routed via the alternator, (well its the info from it to a relay) inturn switches a relay on to supply the 12 volts to the fridge... there's the basics... hope that helps...


----------



## squaddie (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks Clive.
Engine running, yes. Thanks for the info. Now I have to work out what to do with that info!


----------



## squaddie (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks Clive.
Engine running, yes. Thanks for the info. Now I have to work out what to do with that info!


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Pleasure, its a matter of getting the voltmeter out and testing / looking for the missing 12 volts.. etc sorry cant be more help unless i'm on site with your van to show you.... its more likely to be the relay but it could be anything... best wishes


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

squaddie said:


> Posted my first query a couple of days ago and now I've got another one already.
> Just got back from N Wales. On the way there everything ok, but on the way back, switched the Electrolux RM4401 fridge on to 12v and the red light didn't come on, the interior light came on, and it's ok on 240v and
> gas. All fuses ok.
> Don't think it is the bulb in the switch because I'm sure that the fridge wasn't cold when we got home hours later. TIA


Squaddie
I had the very same problem a few years ago and I telephoned quite a few dealers and I got quite a few different answers but the consensus that made sense to me was that it was the relay.
I later telephoned Peter Hambilton who as you probably know is the Hymer expert second to none and he told me that in Hymers wisdom (or not so wise) they fit one blue scotch lock wiring clip and you can guess what it does. It is the power take off for the fridge!
He told me that he was 99% certain that would be the problem as it was well known.
It is/was on my van when you open the bonnet it was on the left at the rear and is to/from the relay (I think).
I took my van to Peter as he did a couple of jobs for me and he changed this clip.
He was correct in his diagnosis.
Hope this helps.


----------



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

Had this on our van this summer, luckily we were in Germany at the time. 
The 12volt eliment went open circut, this can be measured on top of the fridge after you pull it out about 6 inches, if the volts are there when the engine is running switch off and check the resistance of the eliment (should be about 1.5 ohms). It's quite easy to change once the fridge is fully out, remove first before ordering to make sure of the wattage, mine is 150 watts.

Have fun,  

Keith


----------



## squaddie (Apr 3, 2010)

Clive and Grath and Keith
Great answers guys. Thanks very much for your input, I really appreciate it. Now lets see how capable I am! Electrics isn't my strong point but I am happy to give it a go.
Thanks again
Roger


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

Dont forget the 12 volts are dc not ac like your mains your element is normally 125 watts for the 12volt one and 150 watts for the 240volt one it should have which volage it is on the sleeving hope this helps kev.


----------



## squaddie (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks Kev
Much obliged
Roger


----------



## Touchwood_RV (May 1, 2005)

*Try these threads*

Squaddie,

If the blue scotch lock solution does not work, then I suspect the heating element, have a butchers at these two posts,
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-92377-.html
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-92174-thetford-refrigerator.html

Hope these help?


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

*fridge*

hi squaddie. if you take out the bottom air vent from out side you can get to the electrics you will see the 2 wires going in the back of the fridge like the forum says start the engine then you can test to see if there is power there . be lucky


----------



## squaddie (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks steveRV and jud
I'll get out there today and try the suggestions
cheers
Roger


----------



## squaddie (Apr 3, 2010)

Well, it was the blue scotch lock that was the problem as Steve suggested.
Now soldered and is fine. Thanks to you all.
Somebody asked me to let them know how I got on and I've lost his details. Hope he read this, I can furnish with further details as to location of wires etc
Roger


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

squaddie said:


> Well, it was the blue scotch lock that was the problem as Steve suggested.
> Now soldered and is fine. Thanks to you all.
> Somebody asked me to let them know how I got on and I've lost his details. Hope he read this, I can furnish with further details as to location of wires etc
> Roger


Err Roger, it was me that told you about the blue Scotck Lock  
I think it was the third reply


----------



## squaddie (Apr 3, 2010)

Yes Grath, you were first to suggest it was the blue scotch lock.
It should be good now.
Thanks again
Roger


----------



## Olliekuma (Jul 20, 2011)

*Hymer fridge relay*

Hi folks
Hymer 544....1991 ...
Following on from this discussion, I have a similar problem but I am trying to locate the relay to the 12volt side of the fridge. Can anybody help please. It runs on mains and Gas, the fuses are ok but the red light does not come on when the engine is running, but need to check the relay. Any assistance would be appreciated.
Tony


----------



## Touchwood_RV (May 1, 2005)

Hiya, copied this from another post hope it helps

It lies within the ELECTROBLOCK usually found in a locker near the front of the habitation area of your van. This houses all the relays and chargers in one place. Thus the split charge relay is in it as is the relay for the fridge. There are specialist repairers of these units if required.

I have no idea if that info is good bad or otherwise as I do not know your model that well. Someone on here may agree or correct me.

Cheers


----------

